

Groupon india website is running in debug mode - salilpa
http://blog.anubhavsahoo.com/2013/05/craziest-deal-in-town.html

======
DigitalSea
Wow, that's a pretty serious flaw right there. Pretty messy looking code too,
this part in particular: if($city_get == "Delhi-ncr")$city_get = "delhi-ncr";
— would it not have been easier to use strtolower instead? This doesn't appear
to be related directly to the Groupon site but rather a special deals portal
that is a subdomain of the Groupon India website. I tried doing this on other
parts of the site and only <http://getaways.groupon.co.in/> seems to be
affected.

Aside: I didn't know Groupon was running on PHP, I always assumed it was built
in something else.

------
dglassan
Do not blame this on Groupon's US engineering team. This is code from
crazeal.com, which Groupon acquired (check the 'was thrown in' part of the
exception message).

A lot of Groupon's international sites are on different platforms than the
Groupon US site. This is because they expanded by acquiring the leading daily
deals sites in all the countries they moved in to. There's been a big project
within the company to move all international markets onto a single system but
I'm sure you can imagine how difficult and time consuming of a project that
is.

~~~
salilpa
Agreed it is from crazeal's code. but running something on debug mode is
completely unacceptable.

